# LED Conversion in Tail Light,Problems 7-6-06



## EOppie (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, I admit, I'm a newbie here to the LED world...however I am starting a project that I need a bit of help on.

I am in the process of converting my tail lights on my 06 Ford Escape Hybrid to LED. I Also plan on using multiple colors in the reverse light housing to replace hideaway strobes I currently use as an EMT/Fire Fighter.

My first question I am running into is how to drive the LED. I am looking at using 4 Luxeon LXHL-LH3C Red-Orange Luxeon® III Star's in a square pattern for the tail lamp, then add another 5 that would illuminate for the stop lamp. (is this overkill?) I believe I need to use a driver to power the lamps, such as the CC5W from taskled.com to power the lamps.

I would also use Luxeons for the turn signals (Amber) and then others for the emergency lighting.

I would love any reccomendations or Advice people have!!

-Oppie


----------



## chesterqw (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: LED Conversion in Tail Light, Questions*

i think warren has some tail light replacement luxeon lamp.

not sure if they fit but... www.litemania.com

you don't need to know korean to view the stuff there.


----------



## EOppie (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: LED Conversion in Tail Light, Questions*

I am trying to steer clear of the screw in type replacements. I think that only 1 Luxeon Star is not enough to meet the DOT requirements for minimum light output. Now I realize that even if I do meet the DOT requirements by using multiple LED's, it still will not be DOT approved without submitting it for approval.

With help from George over at taskled.com I think I may reduce the number of LED's required for the job. How many Luxeon Stars in red-orange do people reccomend?


----------



## EOppie (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: LED Conversion in Tail Light, Updated ?'s*

My current plan is to use a total of 6 Luxeon III Red-Orange LED's total per tail/stop lamp. I would use 2 seperate drivers, with 3 wired to one for tail, and the other 3 wired to the other for stop. Obviously the tail's would stay on when the brake was depressed, thus having a total of 6 in one lamp housing.

Do people think this is overkill? I have not worked with them yet, and really don't know what to expect with brightness, especially through the rear lens.


----------



## EOppie (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: LED Conversion in Tail Light, Updated ?'s SuperFlux?*

Another idea I am toying around with is the use of SuperFlux LED's...however can't find much application info on them. I realize that I would need many more of them...however at $0.39 a piece, the price is definitely right! I calculate...which is probably wrong... that in order to equal all of the 6 Stars in the above setup, I would need around 95 of these pieces...

What do people think?


----------



## pec50 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: LED Conversion in Tail Light, Updated ?'s*

You might find a conversion of some of the truckers' replacement leds as potentially less expensive while still meeting DOT requirements. You will also probably need to replace the flasher unit with a variable load unit to compensate for the lighter resistance load.


----------



## s0crates82 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: LED Conversion in Tail Light, Updated ?'s SuperFlux?*



EOppie said:


> Another idea I am toying around with is the use of SuperFlux LED's...however can't find much application info on them. I realize that I would need many more of them...however at $0.39 a piece, the price is definitely right! I calculate...which is probably wrong... that in order to equal all of the 6 Stars in the above setup, I would need around 95 of these pieces...
> 
> What do people think?



I think 6 Lux III red-orange's would be blinding and irresponsible. I'm not trying to be mean or insulting, I'm just concerned for those that share the road with you.

Consider using a total of 4. Even four will be significantly brighter than the stock lamps.


----------



## EOppie (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: LED Conversion in Tail Light, Updated ?'s*

Thanks for the reccomendation...I really was looking for this exact kind of guidance!

I imagine I could also use 1W Lux's instead, or 2 III's for the Brake, and only 1 for the tail...what do people think?


----------



## Changchung (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: LED Conversion in Tail Light, Updated ?'s*

You can used this option, easy, cheap and great results, simple, 5mm Leds... Any question, let me know...


----------



## EOppie (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: LED Conversion in Tail Light, Updated ?'s*

Nice look! Is this only for Tail, and then the brake light is still the standard filament? I bit the bullet and bought some Lux's already, few 1W and a few III's will be driving them with the drivers form taskled.com thanks to so much help from George...I will let you know of the results, and pics!


----------



## wasBlinded (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: LED Conversion in Tail Light, Updated ?'s*

Be sure to come up with a decent heat-sink and a way to flow some air past it, or all those Luxeons will get very hot - and perhaps fail.


----------



## EOppie (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: LED Conversion in Tail Light, Updated ?'s*

Right now the plan is to use 2 1W lux's for the tail lights, and 2 III's for the brake lamp. I realize I may have to underdrive the tail lights if they are too bright. I also plan on connecting them to a heat sink that would be connected outside the lamp area where there would be air moving around it.


----------



## Changchung (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: LED Conversion in Tail Light, Updated ?'s*

I am using the Leds for parking lights and brake, i leave the bulb for the turn signal, that because the orgininal tail light use three wire for each function, Parking, Brake and Turn, this tail light have just a hole for a single bulb, so, i put the Leds for two and leave the bulb for the Turn Signal... look realy great, i am using too white Leds for Reverse... And in the front too...





EOppie said:


> Nice look! Is this only for Tail, and then the brake light is still the standard filament? I bit the bullet and bought some Lux's already, few 1W and a few III's will be driving them with the drivers form taskled.com thanks to so much help from George...I will let you know of the results, and pics!


----------



## EOppie (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: LED Conversion in Tail Light, Updated ?'s*

FYI, I am waiting for the Red orange LED's to be shipped from Future Electronics...I have recieved the drivers and await go time!


----------



## EOppie (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: LED Conversion in Tail Light, Updated ?'s*

FYI Amber Lux's came in today. I will be testing them out tomorrow after I get them hooked up to the driver. I will post some pictures when I have an idea of what will happen 

Does anyone have any reccomendations before I get started? :shrug:


----------



## Changchung (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: LED Conversion in Tail Light, Updated ?'s*

remember, the car when is runing drive 14.4 volts, if you need make some calculate make with 14.4 volts... not 12... good luck



EOppie said:


> FYI Amber Lux's came in today. I will be testing them out tomorrow after I get them hooked up to the driver. I will post some pictures when I have an idea of what will happen
> 
> Does anyone have any reccomendations before I get started? :shrug:


----------



## EOppie (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: LED Conversion in Tail Light, Updated ?'s*

Well, the first try at it kinda sucked.

I put 3 Amber Lux III's in a triangle pattern, connected them in series, and then wired them up to a CC5W Driver from TaskLed.com

At first look inside, it looked like it may work well, however when I got it outside and paired it against the other signal, the LED one looked horrible!

I am back inside, and would love any sugesstions people may have!

Thanks!

-Eric


----------



## EOppie (Jul 6, 2006)

I did notice when I Drive only 1 of the stars with the driver it is much brighter than the 3 in series...obviously becuase of the power loss since I am driving 3 rather than 1....

I am also afraid I may have "cooked" one of the stars, it is still pretty bright, however the clear lens on it has become a bit clouded than the others....any thoughts?

Thanks guys!


----------

